# Duda sobre GPS



## andrea1708 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hola a todos! Tengo un equipo receptor GPS para instalar en el carro y quisiera saber como es que el GPS mide la velocidad cuando el carro esta en marcha. Lo he buscado en internet pero solo he encontrado informacion acerca de la velocidad de la señal satelital, cosa que no tiene nada que ver con lo que busco.

Espero que me puedan ayudar.

Gracias!


----------



## miguelus (Feb 1, 2012)

andrea1708 dijo:


> Hola a todos! Tengo un equipo receptor GPS para instalar en el carro y quisiera saber como es que el GPS mide la velocidad cuando el carro esta en marcha. Lo he buscado en internet pero solo he encontrado informacion acerca de la velocidad de la señal satelital, cosa que no tiene nada que ver con lo que busco.
> 
> Espero que me puedan ayudar.
> 
> Gracias!



Los GPS son muy  listos 

Los satélites disponen de unos Relojes ultra precisos.
Esta información horaria, y muchos datos  más, son envíados a tu receptor GPS.
Tu receptor,  con estos datos, calcula la posición en la que se encuentra, después de un tiempo X detecta otra posición distinta, ya tenemos todos los datos...
Posición anterior,  posición actual y el tiempo transcurrido entre ambos sucesos....
Así de fácil.

Sal U2


----------



## andrea1708 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ahhh ok... tiene mucho sentido!

Gracias Miguelus!


----------

